# Latest version of my DIY HT.



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just took some pictures of my latest iteration of the HT. The mains, tapped horn subs, screen, room treatments, cabling, and center channel are of the DIY variety. The mains, center and subs are all actively crossed. The entire system is Audyseey Pro calibrated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice Rudy! :T:T And, that is some serious horn! :bigsmile:


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Very nice Rudy! :T:T And, that is some serious horn! :bigsmile:


Thanks. I have tried many horns over the years since I also use the room for 2ch. listening. I am really happy with these Jabo horns. They are very modestly priced, paintable, and sound really good. They provide a very open, crisp sound with great depth and imaging.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That is some nice gear..:T I bet it sounds awesome!!


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Prof. said:


> That is some nice gear..:T I bet it sounds awesome!!


It does! By far the best HT video and audio I have been able to put together thus far. I have built several versions over the years, improving one thing or another every time. I recently went to 1080p native and just love the picture. Also added an Oppo BD player.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm about to go to 1080p myself and I'm really looking forward to seeing how it looks on my AT scope screen!


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

You will love 1080p with blu ray. I previously used a Sharp Z12000, which was a great pj, but only had a native 720p chip. The Panasonic is a much better pj and cost way less than what I paid for the Sharp.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah..I found the same thing..The Mits.HC4000 I'm getting works out to be $200 cheaper than my Optoma 720p..


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice horns. Looks like you will be needing paper towels soon that roll on the shelf is almost out. :T

I'd love to do a horn project someday, but finishing the 3-way is top priority at the moment.


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very observant, Have to keep things clean around here! I started out with 3 way setups, but my goal was to just go 2 way in order to make audio as clean as possible and still cover 20Hz-20kHz. These 2" drivers get me very close on the high end. My bass bins are tuned to 40Hz, so I decided to add the RSW-15s for the very low end. So, in a sense it is a 3 way main, but not in the classical sense.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rudy81 said:


> Very observant, Have to keep things clean around here! I started out with 3 way setups, but my goal was to just go 2 way in order to make audio as clean as possible and still cover 20Hz-20kHz. These 2" drivers get me very close on the high end. My bass bins are tuned to 40Hz, so I decided to add the RSW-15s for the very low end. So, in a sense it is a 3 way main, but not in the classical sense.


Horns fascinate me. I really need to take the time to research them more.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

That rack looks stout. You have a bunch of juice running that room. How much service do you have in there? And running it all at 220v?


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

brandon75173 said:


> That rack looks stout. You have a bunch of juice running that room. How much service do you have in there? And running it all at 220v?


I have three 20 amp 120v runs to the rack from the breaker box and one 20 amp line going to the projector, all separate circuits.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Great look all the way around. Killer speakers


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Rudy81 said:


> The mains, tapped horn subs, screen, room treatments, cabling, and center channel are of the DIY variety. The mains, center and subs are all actively crossed. The entire system is Audyseey Pro calibrated.


Who doesn't love horns? Especially w/ pro gear in a dedicated HT room. I know you are experiencing amazing clarity and immediacy. Thanks for stepping outside the norm. (I have Altec 15s that I wish I could add a third and use in a dedicated/treated HT room.)
You may want to edit you first posting and list your gear too. I find it helpful. Thanx.


----------

